# [Help] xorg-6.8.2-r1 Error: make World failed ! [Risolto]

## Ghostraider

Stamattina stavo installando il pacchetto xorg-x11 per la prima volta su un nuovo Pc e durante l'emerge del pacchetto ricevo quest'errore

```
!!! make World failed !
```

il fatto è che non mi era mai capitato e non saprei come procedere.

Ho provato a riemergere, ma ridà errore.

Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi ?

Grazie

----------

## =DvD=

L'errore che da ti dice di NON postare quello (che è generico) ma di postare le righe più sopra, che sono l'errore vero...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Lo so scusate, il problema è che sto installando su un pc che per ora ha solo il terminale e quindi non saprei come scorrere le righe precedenti...

----------

## =DvD=

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Lo so scusate, il problema è che sto installando su un pc che per ora ha solo il terminale e quindi non saprei come scorrere le righe precedenti...

 

Shift+PageUp =D

----------

## Ghostraider

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

```
Shift+PageUp
```

non si muove nulla  :Crying or Very sad: 

questo può essere un problema mi sa... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Ok, scusa sono un po' suonato continuavo ad autoconvincermi che PageUp fosse solo la "freccia in alto" comunque non so se ho trovato l'errore corretto, ma più su di così non scorre veramente, e tra le miriadi di cose scritte questo mi sembrava l'unica cosa negativa...

```

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lfl

```

forse ha a che fare con il gcc, provo a riemergerlo ?

----------

## =DvD=

Prova a eseguire questi due comandi:

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4

fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.5
```

Che gcc usi? Cosa hai aggiornato di "pericoloso" ultimamente? (gcc, glibc, ...)

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 che dice?

----------

## Ghostraider

Ho eseguito i fix e fatto il revdep-rebuild, restituisce questo :

```
Dynamic linking on your system is consistent...all done
```

Utilizzo il gcc-3.3.5.

Il sistema è nuovo di pacca, ho iniziato ieri l'installazione da zero da stage1 della 2005.0.

Provo a riemergere xorg. Vediamo se si è risolto.

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

No, l'errore rimane  :Sad: 

Non saprei ho provato a riemergere il gcc ma è uguale.

----------

## =DvD=

Di più non so dirti, io uso gcc 3.4 con il 3.3.5 anche io avevo dei problemi simili emergendo varia roba, ma poi con il 3.4 non ho più avuto problemi.

Se vuoi passare al 3.4 segui una delle tante guide che ci sono in giro.

E gia che ci sei dai un occhio a kde 3.4 che + notevole veramente!

Prova a postare tutte la schermata dell'errore, non solo una riga.

Posta anche il tuo emerge info

----------

## Ghostraider

Ok grazie =Dvd= !

Provo con il Gcc-3.4.

Per Kde-3.4 avevo già visto qualcosina e mi intrigava in effetti  :Smile: 

Appena riesco provo a postare il tutto.

Grazie ancora. Ciao.

----------

## Ghostraider

Ho aggiornato all'ultima versione di gcc disponibile.

Ho eseguito nuovamente il fixtool e dato un revdep-rebuild che restituisce Ok.

Purtroppo nell'emergere xorg ridà ancora lo stesso errore.

Posterei volentieri il tutto, ma essendo senza grafica l'unica sarebbe trascrivere tutto e ricopiare su un altro pc (quello da cui scrivo ora)...mi sa che ci metterò un sacco di tempo  :Mad: .

Ho provato a scorrere l'output a video con "Shift+PageUp" ma l'unico errore che vedo è sempre quello postato prima sul gcc 3.3.5 che però ho aggiornato... :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## gutter

Prova a lanciare:

```
# ldconfig
```

e rilanciare l'emerge.

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao gutter, no purtroppo non funziona nemmeno così  :Crying or Very sad: 

Non riesco proprio a capire il perchè, l'unica cosa che mi è venuta in mente è provare a risistemare il gcc magari ci sono link errati...speriamo  :Confused: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Ho trovato nel forum questo post

```
http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-286114-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-gcc-start-25.html
```

sembra avere il mio stesso problema...vedo se anche la soluzione funziona sul mio  :Idea:  .

----------

## Ghostraider

Ehm no...niente da fare...errore simile ma la soluzione a me non risolve.

Ho modificato il make.conf e controllato ram e temperatura ed è tutto a posto.

Il pacchetto però esce ancora dalla compilazione, per l'errore

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lfl 
```

che è strano perchè il gcc che ho ora è il gcc-3.4.3-20050110-r1.

Ho provato allora a sistemare i link, con 

```

ln -s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3

```

ho dato anche un revdep-rebuild, poi ho riemerso xorg-x11 e ridà errore sopracitato.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

a questo punto inizio a disperare...come cavolo posso sistemare ?

----------

## Ghostraider

Nel caso dato che l'errore mi sembra dovuto a gcc sarebbe possibile disinstallare tutto il gcc e reinstallarlo da zero ?

----------

## gutter

Non so se dico una stronzata (mi sto buttando). Prova ad emergere:

```

gutter@giskard ~ $ etcat belongs /usr/lib/libfl.a

Searching for /usr/lib/libfl.a in * ...

sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r5

```

----------

## Ghostraider

Ok provo e vedo che succede, tanto peggio di così...al massimo riparto dal bootstrap così almeno ricompila tutto e riparto da un gcc Ok  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

No non credo sia necessario partire dal bootstrap vediamo invece di individuare l'errore.

----------

## Ghostraider

Ehm Gutter c'è un grandissimo nuovo problema...questo sancisce la fine del mio sistema mi sa  :Crying or Very sad: 

Non so come, mi si è letteralmente sput****to il gcc, ora non compila proprio più nulla, non trova i link nelle cartelle ecc...

Ragazzi grazie comunque a tutti per l'aiuto, riprovo da una nuova installazione, tanto stasera non avevo nula in programma e spero di non avere più quest'errore  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

Ok buona resistallazione.

Prova a vedere se ci sono problemi di fs? o di hd?

----------

## Ghostraider

Bene faccio un controllo che mi sembra saggio in effetti.

E poi incrocio le dita!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi incrocio le dita!  

 

Solo per curiosità che filesystem avevi?

----------

## Ghostraider

Su /boot/ ext2 e su / ext3.

----------

## =DvD=

Mi dispiace, formattare non è la soluzione!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ghostraider

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Mi dispiace, formattare non è la soluzione!  

 

Eh si questo è vero però dato che alla fine il gcc è morto  :Shocked:   e l'istallazione doveva essere il più pulita possibile forse è meglio ripartire da capo.

In effetti si perde molto tempo però così ritorno ad un sistema tutto Ok.

----------

## =DvD=

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> In effetti si perde molto tempo però così ritorno ad un sistema tutto Ok.

 

NO. Io intendevo dire che se non hai capito dove è stato l'errore puoi incorrerci di nuovo!

----------

## Ghostraider

Già è vero, per quello mi sembra solo che il problema sia dovuto al gcc ma non ho risolto alla fine...cmq ora vediamo perchè tra poco mi tocca ripartire con l'installazione di xorg

----------

## Ghostraider

 :Rolling Eyes: ...anzi... :Sad:   :Sad:  non posso che quotarti, in effetti ora sono ritornato ad un sistema con gcc funzionante, ma il problema sull'emerge di xorg rimane e l'errore è lo stesso di prima.

Cercando di fare le cose con ordine, prima ho eseguito i fix_tools, ma guardando bene non fixa nulla, si limita a fare una scansione delle directory e basta.

Allora ho pensato come mi hai suggerito di aggiornare al gcc 3.4.3, che però è masked ~x86.

Questo comunque non è un problema, però ho trovato un post di "medevil84" in cui si è compilato il nuovo gnome con il gcc 3.3.5.

Per cui anche xorg, che viene emerso come dipendenza, è stato copilato correttamente con quella versione di gcc.

Ora ho pensato che potrebbe magari dipendere dalla nuova versione di Gentoo 2005.0 installata ?

Non saprei, alla fine non ho risolto e nemmeno trovato bene il problema.

L'unica cosa che rimane sarebbe aggiornare il gcc alla 3.4.3.

Cosa mi consigliate ?

----------

## =DvD=

Io uso la 3.4 egregiamente da parecchi mesi, sarebbe come passare a xorg al posto di xfree o udev al posto di devfs ... prima o poi bisogna farlo!

Del resto è marcato instabile, ma a me ha sempre compilato tutto egregiamente.

Ricorda di seguire le guide per aggiornare gcc (ce ne è una sul wiki se non sbaglio).

Devi emergere gcc e poi le gclib se non erro (ma posso errare, vado a memoria)

----------

## Ghostraider

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Io uso la 3.4 egregiamente da parecchi mesi, sarebbe come passare a xorg al posto di xfree o udev al posto di devfs ... prima o poi bisogna farlo!
> 
> Del resto è marcato instabile, ma a me ha sempre compilato tutto egregiamente.
> 
> Ricorda di seguire le guide per aggiornare gcc (ce ne è una sul wiki se non sbaglio).
> ...

 

Ok allora volo sul wiki e aggiorno gcc e reincrocio le dita  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Grazie =DvD=.

----------

## Ghostraider

Scusa non è che sapresti indicarmi il link, su Wiki Gentoo e Wiki Gentoo Italia non l'ho trovato, e la ricerca non mi dà risultati corretti  :Sad: 

Grazie ancora ciao.

----------

## Ghostraider

No scusatemi ecco il link, trovato.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Migrate_to_GCC_3.4

----------

## =DvD=

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Migrate_to_GCC_3.4

Edit: non avevo aggiornato la pagina!

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao, ho aggiornato al gcc 3.4.3 come da guida, ma il problema persiste.

A questp punto non so se sia il gcc, perchè gli altri pacchetti si emergono correttamenti mentre xorg fallisce.

----------

## =DvD=

posti il tuo emerge info?

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao, scusa il ritardo ma abbiamo avuto un problemino con internet...

ora è a posto, comunque ecco la parte del mio emerge --info

```

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.3-20050110, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 i686

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400Mhz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -pipe -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frename-registers -falign-functions=64 -fprefetch -loop-arrays"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

se può essere interessante anche la parte seguente la riposto, è che devo ricopiare e scrivere su questo pc perchè su quello con cui sto installando al momento nom ho internet.

----------

## =DvD=

ç$£ç%°$°*è@#p e altre offese:

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -pipe -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frename-registers -falign-functions=64 -fprefetch -loop-arrays" 

 

E ANCORA TI CHIEDI PERCHE' NON TI COMPILA XORG ??

meeeeeeeentola! 38 posts e 3gg dopo!!

Con delle cflags così è normale che non compili...

----------

## Ghostraider

Ah, questa però mi è nuova  :Sad:   :Embarassed: 

Le CFLAG erano quelle che ho sempre utilizzato e con le versioni di Gentoo precedenti non ho avuto problemi in compilazione.

Dove ho commesso la grave mancanza ?

----------

## gutter

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> meeeeeeeentola! 38 posts e 3gg dopo!!
> 
> Con delle cflags così è normale che non compili...

 

xorg fa lo strip delle CFLAGS  :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Ehm ok ragazzi scusate, mi pento di ciò che ho fatto  :Mad: 

però non ho ben capito come devo modificare le CFLAGS.

Queste che utilizzo/avo le avevo trovate sul forum, per il centrino, e non mi ricordo avessero dato problemi. Comunque no problema metto mano al make.conf e sistemo tutto, solo che appunto non saprei che modificare.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## =DvD=

No, parte che xorg se ne freghi delle tue cfalgs... mumble mumble, siamo da capo...

parentesi: 

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> ç$£ç%°$°*è@#p e altre offese:

 

 Ovviamente il tono è scherzoso!

----------

## Ghostraider

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> No, parte che xorg se ne freghi delle tue cfalgs... mumble mumble, siamo da capo...

 

Argh, quindi non era quello il problema ?

Nooo, pensavo di arrivare ad avere una bella gentoo nuova entro domani... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao ho riguardato i post sul forum per le CFLAG del centrino, sembrano ok.

Altrimenti sarebbe possibile compilare solo xorg con CFLAG differenti ? perchè ho provato su un altro pc e lasciando le CFLAG di default non dà problemi...

----------

## =DvD=

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   No, parte che xorg se ne freghi delle tue cfalgs... mumble mumble, siamo da capo... 
> 
> Argh, quindi non era quello il problema ?
> 
> Nooo, pensavo di arrivare ad avere una bella gentoo nuova entro domani...

 

Temporaneamente non puoi cambiare versione di xorg, mascherando quella li?

----------

## Ghostraider

Certo, provo con una versione meno aggiornata  :Wink: 

Speriamo dai, se va per domani sono anora in tempo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ghostraider

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> No, parte che xorg se ne freghi delle tue cfalgs... mumble mumble, siamo da capo...
> 
> parentesi: 
> 
>  *=DvD= wrote:*   ç$£ç%°$°*è@#p e altre offese: 
> ...

 

No problema, anzi se fosse quello l'errore me le sarei meritate  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *gutter wrote:*   

> xorg fa lo strip delle CFLAGS 

 

Sicuro?

----------

## gutter

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   xorg fa lo strip delle CFLAGS  
> 
> Sicuro?

 

Da /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1.ebuild

```

        #

        # The next command strips CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS from nearly all flags.  If

        # you do not like it, comment it, but do not bugreport if you run into

        # problems.

        #

        # <azarah@gentoo.org> (13 Oct 2002)

        strip-flags

```

----------

## Ghostraider

Buonasera, dunque non sapendo come passare il tempo mi sono detto "tre è meglio che due" così ho provato per n=3 volte a reinstallare con la vaghissima speranza che magari qualcosa fosse andato male durante l'installazione per un X motivo...

Ora sempre partendo dallo Satge 1 della 2005.0, ho provato a riemergere xorg e compila correttamente con il gcc 3.3.5  :Shocked: 

 :Question:   Questo resta un mistero   :Question: 

Ora, io alla fine non ho ben capito il perchè comunque l'importante è che ora funzioni  :Wink: 

EDIT: unica differenza dell'ultima installazione è che dopo il sync durante la fase di installazione ho dato

```
emerge -e system
```

come riportava la fine dell'emerge sync

invece che 

```
emerge system
```

come dice la guida.

Non penso sia dovuto a quello, ma potrebbe essere.

Metto il tag [Risolto] comunque.

Ciao a tutti e grazie.

----------

